# Hull deep scratch



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you are near the boat maker, take it to them as they can most easily match hull color. A couple hours and your back in business.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> If you are near the boat maker, take it to them as they can most easily match hull color. A couple hours and your back in business.


I wish I was. It's a BT but I'm in NC


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Call and ask if they would send you a couple ounces of the gel coat and then I can tell you how to repair it easily.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks!! I just sent them something. If anything I can judst cover it with something, but that will go in to the list of december repairs haha


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I the glass is not showing then December will be fine. If it is showing, need to add to August list.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks to me like you have some of the glass cloth showing? Once you have the gelcoat from BT, any good glass shop should have you fixed pretty easy. 

I'd get if fixed sooner than later if it was me.


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

That's highly fixable, just get the right gelcoat. Youtube is your friend here, and don't skimp on the abrasives.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yea some of the glass is showing. I've gotten in touch with Liz and a shop kind of close. I may get some other nicks and stuff fixed depending on price (possibly another keel guard). Just for that fix how much (roughly ) am I looking at????


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Does it have to be a gelcoat? Or is that the prettiest way to repair deep scratches? I had a pretty nasty one from a poorly setup trailer that I cleaned up and filled with six10 because it was all I had and the boat needed to be in the water in 24 hours. I've always wondered if it was something I needed to bring to the shop to have repaired.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Doesn't have to be gelcoat but that is the most aesthetically pleasing method.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Got a buffer?
1 1/2 hours if you do it.
No clue on price for a shop as they will probably want to do a whole lot more than just that scratch.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> Got a buffer?
> 1 1/2 hours if you do it.
> No clue on price for a shop as they will probably want to do a whole lot more than just that scratch.


I don't have one, but I did get in touch with a shop and they did ask about anything else, so I'm assuming it shouldn't be a huge deal if that was all they needed to do. I've got some other spots that I could get, and maybe some seadek, but it all depends on how much they charge


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

If cost is an issue, then give it a shot. 

You can always just sand down the bad spot a little, then apply the gelcoat (covering with plastic or tape if it is unwaxed) then just let it cure. You can a then wet sand and buff later. If it were me, I would use unwaxed, and apply a few coats to build it up to the level, with a little packing tape on the last coat.

Gelcoat is one of the miracles of modern chemistry. It's big advantage is that it can be wet sanded, and buffed and repaired pretty easily.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Use a plastic projector sheet from Office Depot and you will end up with a perfectly smooth repair. Buffer is $30 at harbor freight.


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

DuckNut said:


> Buffer is $30 at harbor freight.


I've got one of those buffers- for the money it works great.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

is there something I could put on top or do just until I can get it somewhere??? I'd like to go fishing again but don't want to damage it anymore


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You could coat it with epoxy. But it will have to be completely sanded off before it is repaired.


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

contenderv07 said:


> is there something I could put on top or do just until I can get it somewhere??? I'd like to go fishing again but don't want to damage it anymore


Yes, you could wipe it down with acetone, wipe it again, sand it a little with 320 in the crack, wipe again with acetone, mix up a little gelcoat, dab it in with a stick, level it off with a hard plastic card, let the solvent flash off a little, then apply a piece of packing tape to seal out the air, wait until the gelcoat cures up, and peel off the tape.

This is a case where it's really no harder to do it right than to do it wrong.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2015)

You will pay $50/hour shop labor. If its just a gelcoat repair you will have 2 hours prep, 4 hours fill, fair and polish. If you find someone to do is for less than $300 then you have a fair deal.


----------

